# Directv HR44 Genie pink screen some times?



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

We got our new tv today. The LG 65UB9300 4k ultra hdtv. Not a good start. Certainly not blaming Directv here. Just wanted to know if is a possible issues using the latest and greatest. We have Directv HR44 Genie. Sound bar is a Samsung HW-H550. Sound is using hdmi arc. Directv box hdmi to tv. Now some times when switching in between channels. I am met with no sound and a pinkish looking screen? If I turn the channel or refresh it. Its gone. I am very concerned as this is a brand new tv. What do you guys think? Both Directv and TV running latest software/firmware


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds like possibly a problem with the HDMI cable. do you have another to try? Also, might sound dumb, but try flipping the cable around. I had a (really really cheap) cable once that only worked "one way".


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, this an HDMI synchronization issue. Try a different HDMI cable.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Could try that. But, before trying that. I have switched my PS4 to that hdmi port and Directv box on the other port. Just a note. The port I was using for Directv. It came up with a hdmi mis match saying it did not support UHD deep color. It said change to another port or to turn it off. Now I did turn it off at the time the Directv box was hooked up to it. I was still having the problem. Since moving it though. I have not seen it since. So, I am guessing some kind of HDMI compatibility problem going on between tv and Directv box? The cable I was using is the brand new hdmi cable that came with the tv. Could be faulty hdmi cable as well? This would be a first! Never have run into a faulty hdmi cable. I know it happens but seems rare.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a update. Been messing with TV and PS4 since last post. Still have not seen it since. I have been hitting the tv pretty hard with many channel flips as well. As for 4k content. A bit off topic. I went to go try some on youtube. Only to find out you need a wired connection? The tv is hooked up to 5GHz N wireless. I thought that would be plenty. Guess not. I have a 100mb/5mb connection.


----------



## n2radio (Oct 1, 2007)

I have experienced the same problem with my Samsung PN51E550D1F 3D Smart HDTV connected with an HR34. Problem began following an update last summer. I reported the issue to DirecTV at the time and scanned the boards, but never found anyone with a similar issue at the time. I have changed HDMI cables and ports on the TV, but the problem persists to this day. I figured the problem was unique to my setup. 

When I pushed the issue with DirecTV at the time it began, they recommended an equipment swap. However, I would rather deal with the issue than give up my recorded content I have yet to watch. For me, the issue started following the software update which gave us the ability to start a show from the beginning if you tuned in when the show was already in progress. In my opinion, the existing code for the Genie needs to be updated to fix this problem and it's not caused by a faulty cable or connection. I have the same TV running an HR24 with an AM21 and do not see this problem.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

So it has happened to other Directv users eh? Whew! A sigh of relief! Thought I got a brand new faulty tv. I sure hope Directv is aware of this and fixes the problem. I have not seen anyone complain about this initially coming on here. So, I was quite alarmed thinking it was the tv. Does it have something to do with it being a 4K set?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

KoRn said:


> So it has happened to other Directv users eh? Whew! A sigh of relief! Thought I got a brand new faulty tv. I sure hope Directv is aware of this and fixes the problem. I have not seen anyone complain about this initially coming on here. So, I was quite alarmed thinking it was the tv. Does it have something to do with it being a 4K set?


There are many incidences of a Pink Screen on a TV and lots of them are not connected to DirecTV receivers.

I use Bing but Google will get the basic same results. Type in "Why is my TV screen pink"
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Why+is+My+TV+Pink&FORM=QSRE1


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I have an hr20-100 that was connected to a Gefen GTV 144 splitter connected to a Pioneer Kuro 150 that started having the pink issue after an hr20 update (temp fixed by channel changing or restart), then it stopped after another update, then.... Another update brought it back. Eventually I replaced the splitter with a higher end Gefen Toolbox 1:4 splitter and the problem never came back. To me, this means there is a compatibility issue between the software and certain hardware. Report it to both directv and the hardware vendor but expect finger pointing. They can't fix what they don't know. Btw. Same cables all the time so in my case cables was not the problem, but I did try different cables with no change.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Well it pays to read directions. I missed the note some how LG provided. It clearly says that particular port is more or less for a device that supports 4K @60HZ. Any thing else and the picture can become unstable. Doh! So, I will leave that port alone now for the future. Is 4K @60HZ mainly for PC support? Or is that something say like Directv will support later on?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

That is for use down the road with something like an Ultra HD Blu-Ray player, or a new DirecTV receiver that can do 4K natively and output it over HDMI 2.0.


----------

